# and it starts again



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian Authorities raid Al Jazeera office in Cairo & cut transmission.. not confirmed a friend sent it on to me,


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian Authorities raid Al Jazeera office in Cairo & cut transmission.. not confirmed a friend sent it on to me,


confirmed. check ahramonline

they also stopped all 16 tv channels which start broadcasting after revolution.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

pioneer5 said:


> confirmed. check ahramonline
> 
> they also stopped all 16 tv channels which start broadcasting after revolution.


well, the minister of information has to justify his salary, right? 

"Ahmed Zein, the head of the channel's office, told reporters that the office submitted a request to renew its broadcasting permit four months ago but was told to continue broadcasting as usual.

Egyptian authorities said they would renew the channel’s permits as soon as possible." Insha Allah


----------



## Claire-Bear (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope everybody living/working in Cairo are ok and they are safe


----------

